# Gto On Spike Tv



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

They Are Drifting It, Taww This Is Awesome


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

sorry about that I was watching Car and Driver on Spike TV....almost crapped my pants when I saw the goat on there. they seemed to be giving it good reviews. Definitely lvoing the hadnling...hahaha I was typing while watching tv when I posted a second ago...anyways....there should be an article in the new Car n Driver I assume


----------

